

Selling Copyrighted Materials Is Not a Sustainable Business Model - bozho
http://web.bozho.net/?p=46

======
michaelpinto
So you're saying that iTunes and Amazon have no future? If content is really
good people will pay for it (example: HBO) and if content has no quality
(example: your best friend tweeting a photo of their lunch) then it's
worthless.

